# New Timer Idea



## TheNextFeliks (May 7, 2013)

I had this idea for a timer. It would have a box that asked for number of splits. Then while solving you would hit space bar to signify next step. I have no programming knowledge but this is my idea. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 7, 2013)

csTimer has the ability to Multi-Phase. It makes it so everytime you press the spacebar it takes note ofthe current time, but continues to record the time. You can signify an amount between 0 and 10 times I believe too.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2013)

ctimer


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 7, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ctimer



That's good. And it is iPhone compatible. I guess this thread has lost purpose.


----------

